# Manual for Toro CCR 2000e



## Ducke

I am in need of a Manual for Toro CCR 2000e snow thrower.
Its a great little walkway thrower but the electric start went.
and now I can't even get it to pull start.
I do believe the started went due to over use and that it won't start due to needing a carb kit
hence the reason the starter got over used.
Anyone have any ideas to were I might get a copy online?


----------



## RenegadeX

Duh! -- http://www.toro.com --

Toro's site is excellent.
Operator manuals and parts diagrams (and service manuals & engine manuals for some models, too) are available in the Homeowner's 'Product Center' 
Here's the direct link to portal front page: https://homeownersolutions.toro.com/portal/server.pt?

Using the model lookup tool, the 'CCR 2000 Snowthrower' comes up as Toro product # 38180, but it may also be model # 38180C, 38181, 38185, 38185C or 38186 --- the actual # of your model should be so visible somewhere on your machine, so take a look and then enter that number on the page where it asks. If you can also get the Serial # off the machine too, even better as you'll be able to determine the correct model year. After clicking 'Search' and choosing a model year, you'll then need to click "Manuals" (and later, "Look Up Parts") from the red bar at the bottom of the page. The available info will open up below the bar.

For some reason the actual links to the manuals don't always seem to work in Firefox (blank page opens instead for me), but in IE the PDF file loads and I'm asked if I want to Save or Open it.


----------



## nwtf5

hi ducke, if you cant get a spark rom pull starting it, its more than likely its the small brass colored ignition module mounted on underside of engine, mine just went out and am replacing it with a stens mega fire II unit,,, 20 bucks instead of 80 from toro
just my 2 cents---- if you cant get spark thats more than likely the culprit as these are known to go bad


----------



## Ducke

*Live from The Duck Pond*

Thanks Guys 
I have found a schematic for the thrower online.
and the manuals from Toro on line.
I got my shop cleaned up today so maybe tomorrow I will get it inside.
I need to get at it we have 15 to 20cm due here Sunday.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Well I got the pricing from the local Toro dealer on the parts to rebuild the CRR 2000
carb $168.35. I almost fell down when he told me. I guess I am going to have to 
pinch some penny's in-order to get it fixed.


----------



## nwtf5

hi ducke ,,,, thats outrages,,, im thinking you have the tecumseh motor,,,,,i have the suzuki motor in mine,,,, sorry to hear the price on that... i would check ebay and shop around....


----------



## Ducke

nwtf5;715733 said:


> hi ducke ,,,, thats outrages,,, im thinking you have the tecumseh motor,,,,,i have the suzuki motor in mine,,,, sorry to hear the price on that... i would check ebay and shop around....


No i double checked . I tore it down again and its the Suzuki motor alright.
I am going to shop around bound to be one kicking around by the end of season.
mean while I'm going to try and rebulid the carb with what I got, can't hurt at this point.


----------



## nwtf5

*ccr 2000*

ducke , can you tell me what exactly wrong with it,,, mine isnt electric start, but i have gone thru my whole unit. i have 2 of these ccr2000's. there is not much to the carb, its a 1 pc. unit.... i had electrical issues on both of them . the 1st unit, the ignition module went bad, its a 1 wire module mounted underneath the engine with 2 screws. a easy repair, the 2nd is the coil is bad,,,, im waiting to get another one........ check for spark ( a good spark) snappy and blue.PS there is a carb for $115 on ebay,,,, but im thinking it might not be your problem...


----------



## Ducke

nwtf5;717271 said:


> ducke , can you tell me what exactly wrong with it,,, mine isnt electric start, but i have gone thru my whole unit. i have 2 of these ccr2000's. there is not much to the carb, its a 1 pc. unit.... i had electrical issues on both of them . the 1st unit, the ignition module went bad, its a 1 wire module mounted underneath the engine with 2 screws. a easy repair, the 2nd is the coil is bad,,,, im waiting to get another one........ check for spark ( a good spark) snappy and blue.PS there is a carb for $115 on ebay,,,, but im thinking it might not be your problem...


What has been happening to mine is the carb is overflowing with gas. 
so bad that it was just flowing out the air intake. I am going to put in a new float and needle valve $30.00 I will reuse the float bowl gasket and use some form-a gasket to replace the others, I believe this will get me through till i can get a replacement carb.
I will also check the module with a meter just in case, 
Thank you for the Help.


----------



## nwtf5

*ccr2000 carb.*

yep, sounds like your on the right track,,, float is sticky and allowing gas to over flow.dont think you will have to buy a new carb if you rebuild yours. im not sure if there is a way to test that module(im not an electrician) but the coil can.the ignition module has been known as a problem for these units,,, toro wants at 80 bucks for it alone,,,, thru research I bought a stens mega-fire II replacement module for 17 bucks and works great. hopefully that isnt a problem on top of the carb problem.. these are great little blowers with good power. P.S. wifes from halifax and were living now in Michigan and may move back to canada within the next few years. good luck and keep a post so i know you got the blower fixed. Mike


----------

